# Hope this works....



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Taffy










Ollie









Katey









Lass









My daughers with Cloud and Kaya









Harleigh with Kaya


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Rach thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Jack my son with Cloud


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Ooo I get it now, sorry if the first ones are too big


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Rach said:


> Ooo I get it now, sorry if the first ones are too big


ha ha dont worry they are fine 

your dogs are gorgeous, I love Taffy, such a kind face


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Taffy is mental, a Peter Pan of the dog world, he is 4 and is worse than a puppy  Love him to bits though


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow great dogs rach
they all lovely and your kids as well....
i like your black and tans best as i dont own one yet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Rach said:


> Taffy is mental, a Peter Pan of the dog world, he is 4 and is worse than a puppy  Love him to bits though


ha ha, he sound great


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> ow great dogs rach
> they all lovely and your kids as well....
> i like your black and tans best as i dont own one yet


pmsl.i was waiting for you to post that

great looking dogs are'nt they?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rach said:


> Taffy is mental, a Peter Pan of the dog world, he is 4 and is worse than a puppy  Love him to bits though


well you know what they say dogs are only like their owners


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> well you know what they say dogs are only like their owners


ha ha what does that say about the pair of us then lol now I know what the girls look like before I meet them later


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> ha ha what does that say about the pair of us then lol now I know what the girls look like before I meet them later


they are sweeties the four girls have fed all the dogs this morning they have just sat down for a brunch and have just washed up last night they made cakes and cleaned up behind them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> ha ha what does that say about the pair of us then lol now I know what the girls look like before I meet them later


well it must say that I am a 'Princess'


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> they are sweeties the four girls have fed all the dogs this morning they have just sat down for a brunch and have just washed up last night they made cakes and cleaned up behind them


now that is good, canthey come here and sort my dogs for me as well lol



tashi said:


> well it must say that I am a 'Princess'


 and I must be an Angel


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> now that is good, canthey come here and sort my dogs for me as well lol
> 
> and I must be an Angel


or a gizmo


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Well after our chat yesterday about Seren, I think you must take after her


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> or a gizmo


hey I "resemble" that remark 

now I could say you are a shocka but I will refrain from doing so


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rach said:


> Well after our chat yesterday about Seren, I think you must take after her


thanks for that one Rach - love you too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hey I "resemble" that remark
> 
> now I could say you are a shocka but I will refrain from doing so


poor garethpig would agree with that one


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

heyyy everyone, havent been on here in a while so thought id pop on and see what all you nutters are up to now!!!! lol

xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> poor garethpig would agree with that one


yes the poor man has fallen into the fire hasnt he lol



babytashi said:


> heyyy everyone, havent been on here in a while so thought id pop on and see what all you nutters are up to now!!!! lol
> 
> xxx


hi how are you doing?  us nutters are fine


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

yeaa im good thanks and yourself???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep fine as well, going to get soaked in a bit fetching my daughter from nursery though


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

juat a little but dont worry its surly only a shower hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ha ha shower?.................... more like a water fall lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> ha ha shower?.................... more like a water fall lol


we are now threadjacking Rach's thread

Sowwweeeeeeeeeeeee Rach


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> we are now threadjacking Rach's thread
> 
> Sowwweeeeeeeeeeeee Rach


Where have you been??

xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry  

back to the thread, your dogs are beautiful


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

All your dogs (and children) are lovely. Lass is especially gorgeous - I have a thing for tri colour cavs


----------

